# Cleaning throw pillows



## Collinsky (Jul 7, 2004)

My throw pillows are so very dirty. They need to be washed! However, the tag so kindly placed on them by the manufacturer says they can be spot-cleaned ONLY.

They are polyester (a micro-fiber texture) with polyester fill. (Polyester, much?) And they are way beyond spot cleaning, IMO.

Best way to surface-clean (and deodorize!) my smelly pillows? Or is there some way to get around the "spot-clean only" idea, and wash them more thoroughly - without ruining them?


----------



## time4another (Mar 28, 2005)

:


----------



## amnda527 (Aug 6, 2006)

Well, I always put my "spot clean only" things in the washer. My daughters stuffed animals, throw pillows, some seat cushions I just bought...etc. My mom has been doing this forever too. I haven't had any problems. If you have a top loader it may reshape your pillow a little, if your pillow is big. After a couple days the will get back to normal though. Maybe you can try just one pillow and see how it goes?


----------



## Collinsky (Jul 7, 2004)

Yeah, I think I'm going to give it a try. Or, Dh is, rather - he does the laundry. At this point I'd rather buy 3 new pillows than try to get these clean.

I used the upholstery/carpet stuff before, the foam that you spray on, work it in with a damp sponge, let it sit, and then vacuum it off... it worked pretty well but just seems like so much work. I'm unbelievably lazy, apparently.


----------



## MEcatlady17 (Apr 30, 2008)

I always throw stuff like this in the washing machine. If I am worried about the material or construction I will put it in a lingerie-style bag or pillow case....not sure if this actually helps but it can't hurt right?


----------



## girlmama28 (Jul 8, 2005)

I have throw pillows like this and I have washed mine in the washer. I did use the "delicate" cycle the first time, but have just used the regular cycle the last few times. I wash my pillows about every 2 months--drool, chocolate milk, baby snot, hubby snot --just kidding.


----------

